# Using electric smokers to rest meat after smoking?



## spresso (Jul 10, 2013)

I have always used a cooler to rest my meats after a smoke,  but I just recently got an electric smoker and was wondering if there are any drawbacks to using the smoker to rest the meat after it`s done.  
Let say set the smoker at 140F,  wrap the meat a couple of times and set it in there for 1-2 hours.....
has anyone done this?
I see no issues with this at all....but may be missing something.
Zed


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello SPresso.  I see no problem with that.  Usually when you rest meat it is without applying any heat.  It allows the meat to "relax" and the juices to redistribute as you know.  I think putting it in the smoker with just residual heat may be the better option.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

Holding food Hot at 140-150*F is common in the restaurant biz. So there is no reason you can't. It is important to stay above 140*F so no opening the door to Peek, Check or Taste. That's the benefit of all that stuff wrapping the meat in the cooler...Nobody can get at it until it's time to eat!...JJ

@ Danny...You are correct about the point of the rest but the Pressure release occurs as soon as the meat experiences a big Temp change. The Proteins are no longer being squeezed like they are after they denature then continue to cook and moisture in the meat is no longer agitated by the 180*F or higher heat. So 225-300*F into a 140*F environment works just as well a 70*F counter top. Think about what's happening in the cooler. Put that meat, all wrapped up, in there for 30-60 minutes and if you cut it juices will run. The meat is still 180+*F. Let is sit a couple hours and all is golden...


----------



## spresso (Jul 11, 2013)

Great, Thanks, 
that`s what I thought. 
It would just be simpler than dragging out the cooler every time. 
My wife says I always grab the wrong towels  :biggrin:
I just got the Smokin-It 3 which is a very well insulated unit.  After a couple of runs it seems to hold temperature for a very long time. 
Maybe an additional 1-2 bricks would help it keep 140-160....
Once again thanks!
Zed


----------



## 801driver (Dec 3, 2021)

Ha, just did an internet search thinking about "resting my PB in my electric smoker" rather than a cooler and this thread came up from 2013 to answer my question here at the end of 2021.  Thanks to Jeff for keeping everything out here.  And thanks to kc5tpy and Chef JJ's replies back then.  We never stop thinking about and learning new ways to do things and still can learn from the knowledge of those who are no longer with us.  wb5y


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 3, 2021)

FWIW-- For any meat that needs a rest, I drop the thermostat to 140 and let it sit for 30-90 min.
Have held for 3 hours at 140 once when the meat hit temp to early and had no dryness.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 3, 2021)

I have the Smoke-it #2 analog and was set at 225'.  This PB was poke tender right at 200'.  I pulled the plug about a 2 hours ago.  Outside temp here is 68' with no wind.   Meat IT is down from 200 to 181, rack temp just beside the meat is down to 143.  I will give it a little longer then bring it in the house to cool quicker and pull it.

A few years back I had a large brisket resting and had an emergency situation and had to leave it  wrapped in foil with towels in a cooler.  Right at 5 hours later it was still too hot to easily handle and was still very juicy.    Not something I would recommend doing on purpose, but 3-4 hours is not a problem.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 3, 2021)

Quick update, took it off about 15 min later.  It fell apart as I was getting it from my rack to the cookie sheet.  Was very moist, only had a few pieces of bark that were too hard to chop up small and include with the meat.  I like more smoke flavor than I usually get with the Smoke-it for large chunks of meat.  After pulling I put a little back in a foil pan and put back in my smoker that has cooled down with some very small fresh chips which start smoking pretty quickly.  After about 10 min I pull it out before it has time to get too hot and add it along with the SoFlque finishing sauce to the big SS bowl and stir it all together.  I now have this 10lb PB in a crockpot for taking to a Ham Radio Christmas party lunch tomorrow.  I added some boxed chicken broth for moisture on the bottom for when it is reheated in the morning.

Just "resting" in my electric smoker with it turned off but still closed seems to have worked well for me, I will definately try some other smokes this way.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2021)

801driver said:


> Quick update, took it off about 15 min later.  It fell apart as I was getting it from my rack to the cookie sheet.  Was very moist, only had a few pieces of bark that were too hard to chop up small and include with the meat.  I like more smoke flavor than I usually get with the Smoke-it for large chunks of meat.  After pulling I put a little back in a foil pan and put back in my smoker that has cooled down with some very small fresh chips which start smoking pretty quickly.  After about 10 min I pull it out before it has time to get too hot and add it along with the SoFlque finishing sauce to the big SS bowl and stir it all together.  I now have this 10lb PB in a crockpot for taking to a Ham Radio Christmas party lunch tomorrow.  I added some boxed chicken broth for moisture on the bottom for when it is reheated in the morning.
> 
> Just "resting" in my electric smoker with it turned off but still closed seems to have worked well for me, I will definately try some other smokes this way.


Yup, no problem there.


----------

